# الشاي الأبيض من أهم الوسائل لمكافحة البدانة



## fouad78 (1 مايو 2009)

*الشاي الأبيض من أهم الوسائل لمكافحة البدانة*​ 



 



لندن - قال باحث إن الشاي الابيض قد يصبح أحد أكثر الوسائل فعالية في مكافحة البدانة نظراً لاحتوائه على مركبات كيميائية طبيعية تمنع تراكم الدهون في الجسم وتفتتها فيه.​ 
وأطلق على هذه النبتة النادرة، وموطنها مقاطعة فيوجان في جنوب الصين وبعض مناطق اليابان، إسم الشاي الابيض بسبب وجود شعيرات زغبية بيضاء على وريقاتها، فيما بينت تحاليل على أنها تحتوي على مواد مضادة للاكسدة مثل البوليفينول وتساعد على تقوية العظام وخفض نسبة الكوليسترول.​ 
وأظهرت تجارب سابقة أن الشاي الاخضر والاسود يمكن أن يمنعا امتصاص الكوليسترول ووصوله إلى الدم، ولكن يعتقد أن الشاي الابيض أكثر إفادة من هذين النوعين من الشاي بسبب المركبات الطبيعية التي فيه.​ 
وقال الباحث مارك وينفيلد من "مؤسسة باريزدورف لحماية الجلد" لصحيفة الدايلي مايل اليوم الجمعة " إن الاضطرابات ذات العلاقة بالبدانة، بما في ذلك الامراض القلبية الوعائية وداء السكري، في تزايد مستمر في الدول الصناعية وقد أثبتنا أن الشاي الابيض يمكن أن يكون مصدراً طبيعياً يساعد على النحافة".​ 
ونظراً إلى ندرة الشاي الابيض فإن سعر الكليو الواحد منه، والذي يضم حوالي 7 آلاف ورقة، يعادل ثلاثة أضعاف كليو الشاي الاخضر أو الاسود.​ 
إلى ذلك قال بيل كورمان من مجلس الشاي البريطاني إن جمع أوارق الشاي ليست بالعملية السهلة لانه يتم جمعه يدويا ، مشيراً إلى الاقبال المتزايد على الشاي الآن، ومشبهاً ذلك بالاقبال على النبيذ قبل نحو 30 سنة في بريطانيا.​ 
المصدر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

> وقال الباحث مارك وينفيلد من "مؤسسة باريزدورف لحماية الجلد" لصحيفة الدايلي مايل اليوم الجمعة " إن الاضطرابات ذات العلاقة بالبدانة، بما في ذلك الامراض القلبية الوعائية وداء السكري، في تزايد مستمر في الدول الصناعية وقد أثبتنا أن الشاي الابيض يمكن أن يكون مصدراً طبيعياً يساعد على النحافة".



معلومات هامه يا فؤاد 

ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فؤاد

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

معلومه جديده عليا يا فؤاد
ياترى طعمه ايه الشاى الابيض ده هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

رائع هذا الخبر ومفرح ..يسلم ايديك فؤاد ...كثر من هالأخبار الحلوة ....


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا فؤاد ​
> ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


وميرسي لمرورك الجميل أخي كوكو مان الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


>


 
شكرا لمرورك الجيمل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا فؤاد
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
وشكرااااااااااااااا على مرورك الجميل أخي كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومه جديده عليا يا فؤاد​
> ياترى طعمه ايه الشاى الابيض ده هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ليك​


 
أنا مستنى حد يجربو ويخبرني
ايه رأيك تجربيه انتي :hlp:
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> رائع هذا الخبر ومفرح ..يسلم ايديك فؤاد ...كثر من هالأخبار الحلوة ....


 
تكرم عينك يا جوي بس لما أشوفها أنقلها على طول
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا مستنى حد يجربو ويخبرني
> ايه رأيك تجربيه انتي :hlp:
> شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​



طيب انا اخاف اروح السوبر ماركت يضحك عليا 
لما اقوله عايزة شاى ابيض هههههههههههه
قولى اجيبه منين وانا اجربه​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا فؤاد
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> طيب انا اخاف اروح السوبر ماركت يضحك عليا
> لما اقوله عايزة شاى ابيض هههههههههههه
> 
> قولى اجيبه منين وانا اجربه ​


 
خلاص نستنى ضحية تانية يجربو :hlp:​


----------



## fouad78 (3 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فؤاد
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ودمت بود​


 
شكرا لمرورك الجميل عزيزي وليم سلام ونعمة​


----------



## SALVATION (9 مايو 2009)

*الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*

*الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة *



_حقائق علمية كثيرة تحويها الطبيعة،_
_ هذا ما تكشفه لنا، كل يوم، صيدلية الطبيعة الزاخرة، التي تحتوي على كنوز من الأسرار الطبية والصيدلانية والعلاجية والعلمية الأخرى التي تتوالى اكتشافاتها يوماً بعد آخر._
_والسمنة واحدة من أمراض العصر الكبرى، والضريبة التي ينبغي دفعها مقابل الحصول على هذه الرفاهية التي نرفل بها، ولكن هذه السمنة قد لا تكون كابوساً يؤرق كثيرين كما يعتقد على نطاق واسع، إذا ما علمنا أنه يمكن علاجها، وبماذا؟ _
_ببعض الأعشاب الطبية. نعم بالأعشاب. وهذا، في الحقيقة، هو آخر ما توصلت إليه الأبحاث التي خلصت نتائجها إلى القول بأن كوباً واحداً يومياً من الشاي الأبيض يمكن أن يساعد في القضاء على البدانة طبقاً لما يقوله العلماء والباحثون الذين أشرفوا على هذه الدراسة. _
_وإنه، ووفقاً لأحدث الأبحاث المتعلقة بذلك، فإن خلاصة الشاي الأبيض تمنع خلايا السمنة التي تساهم في تشكل أنسجة الجسم الدهنية من الاكتمال، كما تساعد في حرق الخلايا التي كانت قد تكونت للتو. _
_والخميرة العشبية الموجودة فيها، تزيد من عملية الأيض الـ ****bolism، أو ما يعرف أيضاً بالاستقلاب، وتساهم في عملية التنحيف عبر امتلاكها لكميات كبيرة من مانعات التأكسد بالمقارنة على ما يحتويه الشاي الأخضر المشروب الشعبي الآخر المعروف._
_إلى ذلك، يقول مارك وينفيلد، خبير وأخصائي التغذية: "يعتبر ارتفاع مخاطر حدوث الاضطرابات المرافقة للسمنة، بما فيها أمراض الأوعية القلبية والسكر، معضلة متصاعدة باضطراد في دول الغرب الصناعية. _
_ولقد برهنـّا بأن الشاي الأبيض، يمكن أن يكون مصدراً طبيعياً مثالياً كمادة منحـِّفة". وكان السيد وينفيلد قد درس، مع زملاء له، في شركة لمنتجات العناية الشخصية الألمانية المعروفة بـ"بييرسدورف إي جي"، التأثيرات البيولوجية للعصارة المستخرجة، وهي من النوع الذي يتطلب قدراً أقل من المعالجة، أي نبتة الشاي تلك التي يطلق عليها اسم كاميليا سيننسيز. _
_وللتدليل على ذلك، فقد قاموا بزرع خلايا سمنة إنسانية المصدر في المختبر، واكتشفوا بعد معالجتها بالشاي الأبيض، بأن كمية الدهون فيها قد انخفضت. _
_وأردف السيد وينفيلد، الذي نشرت أبحاثه في جريدة الصحة والأيض الـ ****bolism: "لقد أدى محلول العصارة إلى انخفاض الجينات المسؤولة عن نمو خلايا السمنة، كما ساعد الجينات الموجودة على تفتيت الدهون التي تحتوي عليها". _
_ويتكون الشاي الأبيض من البراعم والأوراق الباكورية الأولى من النبات المستخدم لإعداد الشاي الأخضر، والأسود وهو المشروب الأكثر شعبية في بريطانيا، وبلدان غربية أخرى. _
_ومن الجدير ذكره، أن معالجة هذا النوع من الشاي، هي أقل من أنواع أخرى من الشاي. ومع هذا فهو يحتوي على مكونات يعتقد أنها فعالة في الحد من السمنة._
_ولقد أبقىَ الصينيون على هذه الخواص المفيدةَ والاستثنائية جداً للشاي الأبيض سراً، وذلك لمئات من السنوات. _
_فيما وصفه بعض العلماء بأنه شراب الصحة المطلق. ومن خواصه الأخرى على سبيل المثال، وكما أنه يساعد في تخفيف الوزن، فقد ظهر أيضاً، أنه يمنع تكاثر خلايا السرطان، كما يحد، في نفس الوقت، من تشكل خلايا جديدة. _
_وفعالية الشاي الأبيض تبدو واضحة في معالجة الإصابة بحالات الإشعاع الجلدي، بسبب توفر مانعات التأكسد بشكل كبير في المادة، والتي تساعد بدورها في القضاء على الجذور السائبة المسؤولة عن تشكل التجاعيد والشيخوخة._
_إنها أمنا الطبيعة منها أتينا وإليها نعود، والعالم المليء الذي يفيض بالأسرار، والكنوز من شتى الأنواع، وما على الإنسان سوى البحث والدراسة والتقصي، وإعمال العقل، وقد تكون الحقائق، والوصفات عندها، مذهلة، وغير قابلة للتصديق، وأغرب من الخيال._​ 
_المصدر_
_*الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*



> ويتكون الشاي الأبيض من البراعم والأوراق الباكورية الأولى من النبات المستخدم لإعداد الشاي الأخضر، والأسود وهو المشروب الأكثر شعبية في بريطانيا، وبلدان غربية أخرى.


*معلومة حلوة كتير يا تونى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه ​*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
_شكرا كتييير كوك_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: الشاي الأبيض يقضي على البدانة*



zezza قال:


> *معلومة حلوة كتير يا تونى *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
_شكرا كتييير zezza_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (9 مايو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار 
شكرا لمجهودكم*


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى فؤاد على المعلومات الهامة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

